# Bought the Epson 1080p



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Well I made the plunge and bought my new toy. The Epson HC 1080p has already surpassed my expectations and I haven't even gotten my HDtv cable box to it yet. :yay:

After finding out about home projectors, I can't imagine why someone who has a dedicated theatre room would buy a flat screen T.V. .......Well yeh I can I was going too.:whistling: I have been doing my best to spread the word about the OTHER option for those interested in Home Theatre. 

Thank you all for your posts and information..it has allowed me to make informed decisions with my moola.

BTW I got it at HHgregg, after rebate for $1884.00 I bought the 5yr. warranty with it for $399.00
The reason I bought that warranty is because it covers the bulb for all 5yrs. They told me to play it as much as I want and when the bulb goes out or too dim..bring it in and we'll give ya a new one. I said how many times can I do that?...they said as many times as it goes bad in 5 yrs. So for the price I think I made out pretty good.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats David... sounds like you got a good deal. 

Hope you continue to enjoy... projectors are definitely the way to go for HT.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

David,

Congratulations!

What type of Epson is it? what is your screen size? throw distance, seating distance?....


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

David,

Would like to share your experience with the HC 1080p? :T


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

David,

I have a friend interested in a used projector like yours. What are your impressions? Are you happy with it?


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Congrats and PLEASE share your thoughts about it with us. :bigsmile:

Matt


----------

